# Streaky Cotton



## Cornelius (20/7/18)

Hi

Who still stocks Streaky Cotton?


----------



## Paul33 (20/7/18)

http://vapeguy.co.za/Streaky-Cotton-Wick?search=Streaky

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (20/7/18)

Thanks @Paul33  
Streaky Cotton rocks!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

